# Suggestions for 3-Axis Skull Routines



## asterix0 (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi,

I've finished my 3-Axis skull and am asking myself "Now what?" Can any suggest songs or routines that I could use?

My skull is a Graveyard Skulls 3-Axis with moving eyes lit by an LED. The skull is on a PVC body form and holds a singing pumpkin (LEDs+servo driven mouth).

Thanks...


----------



## asterix0 (Nov 5, 2008)

Anyone??


----------



## BTH (Jul 2, 2006)

I just finished doing a Tom Waits - "What's He Building In There?" routine for my latest 3 axis(no eye movement). I am quite pleased with how it turned out. I pretty much copied it from another haunter who also built the Bellecosi prop, but I am putting my own twist on it. Not sure of his name but here is a video of his haunt. Spectacular work. 



 When mine is completely finished, I will post. Maybe another week. I'm waiting on some shackles and a hat. A couple of years ago I also did a couple of 3 axis skulls doing a parody of Abbott and Costello's "Who's on First". I love that routine.


----------



## asterix0 (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks for the video. What an amazing haunt!


----------



## asterix0 (Nov 5, 2008)

BTH,

I looked at your Photobucket link. You've got quite a haunt! I especially like your Crate Monster. To get fog, did you rewire the switch that comes with the fogger?

Asterix0


----------



## BTH (Jul 2, 2006)

I don't want to hijack this thread, but yes I used a relay to run the fog from a prop1 microcontroller. 
Asterix0, would it be possible to see a pic or video of your 3 axis and pumpkin? Sounds like you could do just about anything you wanted for the two creations. What type of haunt do you have? Is there a theme, or is it like mine, just a collaboration of what ever I think is cool?


----------



## asterix0 (Nov 5, 2008)

BTH,

I'm hoping to make a video of the skeleton and pumpkin this weekend.

We're not up to the theme level yet. That's a goal but this year we're focusing on building a few nifty props.

Asterix0


----------



## BTH (Jul 2, 2006)

Asterix0, Themes are overrated in my opinion. There is only one true theme........Halloween. Everything else is just fluff. Make it into what ever makes you happy. I have gone in 16 different directions over the years and the last thing I want is to be tied to a theme. Cramps my creativity. Just turn that inner demon loose, heh?


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

I don't mean to hijack the thread, but damn BTH! Outstanding! That video is pretty messed up. I love it! 

Back to out regularly scheduled program...

What your routine is will depend heavily on how you want it to incorporate into your haunt. For example, will this be a greeter or will it be a character within the haunt? Perhaps you want something to keep the people in line (if you have a line) entertained.

For a greeter, you could come up with some sort of intro to your haunt. I've got a talking skeleton (not 3-axis though. Maybe someday I'll upgrade him) in my crypt that has 5 short speeches he makes at random. Just 30 second blurbs to the effect of "welcome to lost lake cemetery. Don't expect to leave alive" that sort of thing. 

He sort of doubles as greeter and a character. If you want your skull to actually perform in the haunt, then somehting appropriate to the role. BTH's video showed this beautifully.

For general entertainment, this is where a song might come in. Where do we start with the list of Halloween related songs? This is Halloween is always a classic. I like All Hallow's Eve by Type O Negative, and it might work well because you don't have the emsemble singing cast to worry about. Just a couple of ideas though.

Anyway, home in on what role you want this prop to play and that will go a long way toward figuring out your routine.


----------

